# HELP! 2 yr old Maltese hard swollen stomach



## daphneansley1 (Jan 9, 2013)

My two year old Maltese has had a swollen hard stomach that will alternate from very hard tight & swollen to very soft & swollen, this has been going on for about one week. Everything seems normal except she has a significant increase in appetite and some difficulty breathing. There is no way that she is pregnant although she is not spayed however she recently came out of her second round of heat in November, I was told this could be "false pregnancy" but I don't want to rule anything out. Someone please help! Should I be worried?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How do you know she isn't pregnant? Have you watched her every minute? Really it's hard to guarantee that if she isn't spayed. Any chance she was with another dog for even a few minutes?


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Time for a trip to the vet. Immediately.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I think you should take her to a vet tomorrow. This could be a number of things. It really is better to be safe and hava vet examine her. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Purple (Dec 6, 2012)

I would get her to the vet immediately, you want to make sure it's not a pyometra or anything else serious. Especially if its causing her breathing problems. You would know if it was a false pregnancy, her mammary glands would swell and sometimes leak. (My girl had this once)


----------



## daphneansley1 (Jan 9, 2013)

The chances of her being pregnant are slim because she is an inside dog with no males around I walk her with a leash daily so shes never unsupervised while outside, so pregnancy is pretty much ruled out I was worried that she may have had bloat but since this has been going on for a week I am not sure what to think since bloat is normally rapid. & she's not showing a lot of the symptoms of false pregnancy either so this is very confusing and I am very worried. I am taking her to her vet ASAP hopefully it's nothing too serious! I'm asking for prayers please, she's my baby girl and I don't want anything to happen to her 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, I'll be praying for your baby. While at the vet, why not make an appointment to spay her?
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## daphneansley1 (Jan 9, 2013)

I was planning to breed her, but I no longer have the time to commit to taking care of puppies so I am spaying her soon thank you for your prayers  will keep you all updated! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Hopefully, she is swelling from overeating since you said that her appetite has increased. Could she maybe have worms causing her to want to eat more? The yorkie I had sometimes ate more than he should and his belly would get like that, but it would go back down. I would take her to the vet just to make sure of what's going on. I hope it's not anything serious. Keep us posted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Get her to the vet. It might not be a false pregnancy.... 

Could be inflammation of the intestines.... She probably needs an ultrasound or xray.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, you may want to hurry to the vet! It may be she swallowed something too---ONLY a vet can tell you for sure. Please go ASAP.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I agree with the others, you dont want to take time and wait just in case!!!!!!!


----------

